# Canandaigua, NY



## Zac495 (Jul 22, 2010)

We are non-timing sharing in a rented house directly on the lake with my parents and my sister's family next week. Anyone from the area with ideas of things to do with the kids and the family?

Restaurants? My dad likes French - everyone likes fine dining. THANKS.
Ellen


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 22, 2010)

Zac495:

I know absolutely nothing about the area.  However, I am glad you are having a good time and that you have something else to think about that is more enjoyable that Osgood-Schlatters disease.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 22, 2010)

I've been to the Finger Lakes a couple of times, but long ago. Very beautiful there! The only restaurant I remember is Doug's Fish Fry, which was really good. We visited several of the wineries--that was fun. Let me know what you find; DH would love to go back.


----------



## e.bram (Jul 22, 2010)

Try Ithaca, home of Cornell university.


----------



## ctscribe (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.villaserendip.com/Restaurants.htmwhere are you staying in the finger lakes?

http://www.cortland.org/dining/fine/index.html


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 22, 2010)

ctscribe said:


> http://www.villaserendip.com/Restaurants.htmwhere are you staying in the finger lakes?
> 
> http://www.cortland.org/dining/fine/index.html



We rented a house
http://www.homeaway.com/vacation-rental/p221469#propertyReviews
Yes, Piano!!! Nothing stops us! THANKS!
E.bram - my sister actually works in Ithaca - I love it there. She's getting the easy part of the vacation - my drive is much further.

Thanks, Wacky Mother, I'll report back.


----------



## jmzf1958 (Jul 22, 2010)

Six Flags Theme Park at Darien Lake is about an hour away.  Niagara Falls is probably about an hour and a half away.  If you like to shop, the shopping outlets at Waterloo are about a half hour from Canandaigua.  If you like hiking and beautiful views, Letchworth State Park is about forty-five minutes away.  Of course, Canandaigua is wine country and there are a lot of wine tours.


----------



## noson7982 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Things to do*

Hello 

Canadaigua NY is  a beautiful Village on the north end of Canadaigua Lake
Things not to miss in Canadaiqua are

New York State Wine And Culinary Institute
nywcc.com 

Sonnenberg Gardens & Mansion State Historic Park
www.sonnenberg.org 

Roseland Water Park

Their also an Iroquois Indian Village outside

You will be an easy drive to Rochester NY That has many Things to do

Bob


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 22, 2010)

Don't forget Watkins Glen state park (and race track).  The Curtis museum is in the area - historic planes.  http://www.glennhcurtissmuseum.org/

There are a number of state parks in the area.  And Rochester has several museums and a nice ball park with AAA ball.

Have fun.

Sue


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 23, 2010)

Letchworth State Park should be about a 45 minute drive from Canand??? to the east.

It may be possible to take a canal boat on the Erie Canal.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Plenty to do*



falmouth3 said:


> Don't forget Watkins Glen state park (and race track).  The Curtis museum is in the area - historic planes.  http://www.glennhcurtissmuseum.org/
> 
> There are a number of state parks in the area.  And Rochester has several museums and a nice ball park with AAA ball.
> 
> ...



Rochester is 30-40 minutes away. The George Eastman House is a world famous photo museum, the Strong Museum of Play is not far from there as well. Plus you can see one of the oldest active amusement parks in the nation - Seabreeze on Lake Ontario/Irondequoit Bay.  

Be sure to enjoy a white(!) hot dog - an area specially while you're here.


----------



## vkhome (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes.  Lots to do in Rochester.  Log onto: www.democratandchronicle.com and browse events.  CMAC in Canandaigua also has lots of concerts; not sure what is on this coming week, but they have lawn passes which are very family friendly.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 
We leave Saturday and we're very grateful for all of the wonderful information.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 30, 2010)

vkhome said:


> Yes.  Lots to do in Rochester.  Log onto: www.democratandchronicle.com and browse events.  CMAC in Canandaigua also has lots of concerts; not sure what is on this coming week, but they have lawn passes which are very family friendly.




CMAC website: http://www.cmacevents.com/

New York State Canalway Watertrail Map

For Canal Cruise, Charter and Boat Rental in the Finger Lakes Region  - scroll down to see the Finger Lake Region info

Have a great trip.

Richard


----------



## JUDIE25 (Aug 3, 2010)

If you like fine dining, definitely try the New York Wine and Culinary center.  And go on line and see if they are offering any classes while you are there.

This center was a joint venture by the New York wine and agriculture industries featuring foods and wines that are grown in New York. (Locavore's alert)

Also -- make sure you visit Wegman's -- the local grocery store.  You will find delicious prepared foods and exquisite ingredients for making your own gourmet foods.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 8, 2010)

*We're back*

Here are some pictures

http://cananadaiuga.shutterfly.com/pictures

We did NY wine and Culinary for dinner - YUM.
We did the wine tasting (don't like NY wines, but LOVED Seneca lake and the wineries were gorgeous and fun!)
Ate at the Brown Hound and a good Mexican Restaurant in town (I can figure out the name if anyone is interested). 

We had PERFECT weather. Thanks again for all your help, everyone!

Make sure you read my last post if you're considering renting the house


----------



## dmbrand (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks like you had a fabulous time; the rented house looks great.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 9, 2010)

dmbrand said:


> Looks like you had a fabulous time; the rented house looks great.



The house was beautiful but totally misrepresented in the ad so I don't recommend it. The website says there are 6 bedrooms and 5 bathrooms when in fact there are only 5 bedrooms (there's a hallway with a futon couch that he considers a bedroom) and 4 bathrooms (if you read his reply to someone else - I didn't put up a review yet , he says that one  bathroom is the same as two since it's a "jack and jill" bathroom - meaning two bedrooms share it). 

There's no gazebo and no sandy beach. The airconditioning doesn't cool the upstairs.

He also told me there's a 7th bedroom they rarely use - it's locked off -- but they would unlock it for us for an additional 950 dollars (it's in our contract). In fact, the playroom has 2 couches so he says that's the 7th bedroom. HOWEVER, the playroom is available to people who don't pay an additional 950. When we arrived and complained about that, he said he provided sheets for us for those two couches and if we were going to sleep in there, we have to consider it a bedroom, thus pay the 950. We were annoyed, but just dealt with it. The owner is an unpleasant man - but we had a FABULOUS vacation anyway. The living room is exactly as described, and the view is amazing - great deck - those things were the good.

He rents it for 5900 (without the 7th bedroom) so if you're okay with 5 beds/4 baths/lack of air /unpleasant owner- I highly recommend it.:hysterical: 

I almost shouldn't add the :hysterical: because it is the LOCATION that made it wonderful despite the other stuff - but I felt it very important to let tuggers know the truth.


----------

